# Misc Pictures



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey all, how 'bout having a thread with misc. pictures that relate to halloween....

heres a cool one that was sent to me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Moose skeleton.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics. I like the moose skeleton...very original idea.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL...love that pumpkin' stand!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I LOVE the moose skelleton. Cool!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a cool picture I found on a website dedicated to Edgar Allan Poe. This black cat was taking a stroll through the cemetery where Poe is buried. Two of my favourite subjects in one picture: black cats and Poe!


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

I love those JOLs. They must be mounted on that roof somehow. Could you imagine flaming pumpkins rolling off the roof? hehe


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Here's a cool picture I found on a website dedicated to Edgar Allan Poe. This black cat was taking a stroll through the cemetery where Poe is buried. Two of my favourite subjects in one picture: black cats and Poe!


Nice. I live 10 minutes from Poe's gravesite, but I've never been. They have an historic/ghost tour over there and maybe I should check it out soon.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

You are ten minutes from his grave and you have never visited?? Your killing me! The man may have written a lot of crap, but when he was on the mark he was phenomenal! If you ever go, please light a candle for me!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

This isn't really a halloween photo, but I used to use it in a web page dedicated to Halloween many years ago. The page won "awards," but it was really cheesy. But hey, back in the mid-90's, it was pretty cool.

A Druid's Bad Hair Day
Monhegan Island, Maine


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Here's a cool picture I found on a website dedicated to Edgar Allan Poe. This black cat was taking a stroll through the cemetery where Poe is buried. Two of my favourite subjects in one picture: black cats and Poe!


Mine too! Awesome pic -thanks for posting that :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A lot of great pics. I really love the pumpkin stand.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

*searching for great halloween photographs*

I think I found some fantastic photos!!!

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/hollow_I.jpg
(never heard of this site before I became a forum member)

http://communityneu.klz.apa.net/magnolie/images/halloween20decorations20-20witch3.jpg

http://www.distilledeye.com/images/20051201085444_pumpkins.jpg

http://www.letsgo-europe.com/Germany/ludwigsburg/pumpkin_patch_800.JPG
(so many great shots at this pumpkin festival!!!
http://www.letsgo-europe.com/Germany/ludwigsburg/pumpkin_fest.html


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are very cool kryptkittie69 thanks for sharin em!


----------

